# The Crazies (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

We discussed this one a while back on the show, but I just realized there was no thread here regarding *The Crazies*. Shout out to xREDGHOSTRIDERx from GOE whose email regarding the new flick reminded me there was no proper thread!

Yup, the 1973 Romero flick has gotten the redo-willy treatment and will be hitting theaters on February 26, 2009. The plot revolves around one of those pesky government experiments gone awry, which results in the townspeople going......well, crazy.

Here's a bunch of links if you are interested in checking it out.

http://www.thecrazies-movie.com/

http://www.apple.com/trailers/independent/thecrazies/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455407/

http://www.worstpreviews.com/headline.php?id=16393&count=0

What do you think? Any fans of the original? Going to go check out the remake?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

this movie star's the creepster in your home and under your bed and co stars Morbid Mike who is stealing souls like normal


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we are gonna see it. i have downloaded the original. havent watched it yet but this one looks good.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I met at a convention an actor starring in this. He is in the carwash scene. He played the miner in My Bloody Valentine, he totally hyped me up about this movie last October and said it was bad @#$$ so I have to see it. I dont know though sometimes originals aren't meant to be remade. Will let you know.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

You should see some of the parents on my 7 year old son's hockey team. Talk about scary crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

To get us in the mood for this Friday's release, our friends at STYD sat down with director Breck Eisner to talk about the flick:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/interviewsnews.php?id=14225


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we saw it yesterday and both of us were very entertained. it was a good time. some pretty badass parts too! overall pretty good


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We saw it on Saturday and liked it a lot.
It had a few novel entanglements and some intense spots. I was entertained more than I expected to be going in....oh and "chicken nachos", of course! Love the Movie Tavern!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I just finished watching the DVD release of this on my laptop, alone, and in the dark. I'm now grinning ear from ear! I started this movie with low expectations and ended up being pleasantly surprised. This one is getting added to the media center.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I'm approaching this with a great amount of hesitation. It's getting hyped like crazy. And it takes a lot to crack my crusty surface. I don't care for intense, fast-paced shocker type films (_28 Days Later_ being one of the few exceptions). Usually, it feels like they're just shaking the camera and expecting everyone to feel like they're on a rollercoaster. I'm much more into the slow creepy stuff. The personal things get to me much more.

But I am going to give this a chance. If it's out on standard DVD, I'll rent it next month.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I really like this movie very cool


----------

